# A note on fluid bed membranes



## Ursusguy (May 16, 2004)

I have found that disposable vaccum cleaner bags do a terrific job for the membrane on fluid bed paint cups. By design, they allow air to pass through, while prohibiting passage of dust (powder paint). They are more durable than coffee filters; don't melt when touched by hot objects, like nylon mesh; and have better air distribution, resulting in fewer "volcanoes". I use "Hoover" brand vaccum cleaner bags, but I imagine any brand would be all right. Just cut them up to the appropriate size of the tube you are using, and cement to the bottom of the paint cup; trim when glue has dried.

Hope this is of help.

Dan Wadsworth Sr.
Ursusguy
[email protected]


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I've wanted to make one of these for awhile. Something to do this winter when the ice is too thick to get the boat out, too thin to walk on and the spillways aren't flowing.
Keeps the tips coming and let us know how it works.

Here is some more info on these if you haven't found this website yet.

http://tjstackle.com/

http://www.crappie.com/crappie/louisiana-crappie-fishing/76551-homebrew-fluid-bed.html

http://www.crappie.com/crappie/jig-tying-jig-making-forum/76552-homebrew-fluid-bed-pics.html


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

How do you heat your jigs for powder painting? I use a bernz-o-matic.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Have you ever tried dipping them right after you pour them before they cool down?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never poured. I buy the Ohio Pro Lures jigs in bulk and use them for everything but crappie because I can get 2/0 and 3/0 hooks for 1/16th and 1/8th oz jigs.

Wouldnt you have the trim the excess lead while hot to powder coat right after pouring? I'd have a bunch of burnt fingers.


----------



## fishinfool21 (Jan 8, 2008)

I use one of the warmers out of a chafing dish to heat my jigs you can get them anywhere and they burn for 8 hours for 2 bucks. make sure you get the ones with the wick not the gel stuff


----------



## fishinfool21 (Jan 8, 2008)

any one know where to get the needel valve for the fluid bed ?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Grainger. They have everything.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/guideBrowseMatches.shtml


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You can use a heat gun to heat your lures for dipping in powder paint/fluid beds. These won't melt your lure or solder like a propane torch will! Great for curing the paint after dipping also, no need to bake them(IMO). I got mine at Big Lots for something like $15. Two heat ranges, 110 vt.


----------

